

A Hackathon Designed by Women, for Women, to Solve the Gender Gap - dsr12
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3030085/a-hackathon-designed-by-women-for-women-to-solve-the-gender-gap

======
psykovsky
So, segregation is the answer?

